# How are cats useful?



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)




----------



## catlover0581 (Jan 14, 2012)

CatPatrol said:


> Dogs give you protection,
> Sheep give you wool,
> Goats give you milk,
> Chickens give you eggs,
> ...


got it in one IMO  x


----------



## Bette (May 14, 2011)

Cats give you love,cats give you companionship,cats give you fun,cats give you quirkiness,cats give you joy,cats give you frustration ............I can't imagine the world without cats.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Cats give me......

Love
Happiness
Warm fuzzy feeling
Friendship
Entertainment 
Fun
The list could go on and on 

Oh, grey hairs 

And bags under my eyes for waking me up before 4am on a Sunday morning  

I love them to bits and couldn't imagine life without my two


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

mine hunt and kill moths, crane flys and other annoying flying things that sometimes manage to get in. I'm sure if i had a rodent problem it wouldnt be a problem for long too.
They also ensure that i dont sleep too late.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Mine keep the neighbourhood mice numbers under control


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mine makes me work for his affection...keeps me on my toes.


----------



## The Minkey (Feb 6, 2012)

Mine keep my toes warm and their bedtime purring helps me drift off to sleep. They chase foxes out of the garden and keep the house free of juicy black flies. They also make me laugh out loud a lot.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Cats don't have to *do* anything, just* being* is enough.


----------



## delca1 (Oct 29, 2011)

CatPatrol said:


> Dogs give you protection,
> Sheep give you wool,
> Goats give you milk,
> Chickens give you eggs,
> ...


All have jobs therefore they are necessities, cats are purely ornamental therefore luxuries


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

Cats show us that we are able to give love without asking anything in return (and I don't think we're able to do that to any other creature). 

And that's something that I find particularly true when I compare cat lovers with dog lovers. Dog lovers love their dogs because all the love and attention they give in return...

... and cat lovers love cats just because.


----------



## lisajjl1 (Jun 23, 2010)

Mine have me on a personal training plan to keep my life in order...

....if I look tired they all climb on my knee to hold me down on the sofa
....if I look like I need some excercise they make suspicious noises under the cooker so I get up and investigate.
....If I have forgotton to put the shopping away they try their best to help by knocking it off the worktops to remind me.
....if I look bored they amuse me by bringing their toys for me to play with.
....if I am late home they tell me off loudly.
....if I have friends round who they dont like they en masse use the litter trays!


----------



## Etienne (Dec 8, 2010)

At the moment one of mine is stressing me out


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Claude doesn't have a useful bone in his body, I wouldn't have him any other way. 

He is the perfect antidote to those days where I feel I have not stopped for a moment.


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

They are just to look cute and act cute and be cute!!


----------

